# Fishing in Oxford



## redhawk9 (Jun 16, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good spot to fish in Oxford?

I have been several times recently at Acton Lake to the left of the boat drop and have had no luck. Many people fishing around me as well, and I still have yet to see anyone catch a fish.

I have also been down in Four Mile Creek beneath the Black Covered Bridge, also with no luck.

Anyone have any tips on spots and lures? Thanks!


----------



## guitar (Jul 15, 2005)

Redhawk, Acton lake is a really good place to fish, some may even say it is 1 of the top 5 lakes for bass in ohio. If your talking about fishing by the boat ramp, that is not really a very good place. The water is very shallow around there and since the water is warming up, the fish will not be there in abundance. Try sugar camp or down by the dam and i think your luck may change a bit. I know the crappies are biting pretty good because me and my son caught 45 the other day. White or chartruse rooster tails work pretty good there because you can catch bass, crappie, blue gill, and even the occasional catfish.


----------



## hoytman (Apr 9, 2006)

I've been fishing acton since i was about 6 years old. I'm 26 now. About the last 5 years its getting better every year. Go down to the west shore past sugar camp or to the dam. I really feel that acton is the number 1 crappie lake within 50 miles either way of cincy. Dad and I tear em up every year. Good luck


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

4 mile is a really nice creek. When I lived out that way I used to wade the creek and use cranks that resembled crayfish to catch smallies. That creek is crawling with crayfish and they are easily trapped if you want to use live bait.


----------



## guitar (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, 4 mile creek is loaded with smallmouth, not to mention it cuts through some very pretty countryside. Another very good choice. When i fish there I use small to medium Rapala crayfish crankbaits, the bass just love them. The real deal being even better.


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

I fish and wade 4-mile fairly often. Go 73 east out of town, down the hill past the horses. There is a turn off on your left just past the bridge. Use that small creek there to get to 4-mile, we are talking 50 yards. Wade the creek in either direction, there are fish there. Went upstream thursday evening and caught probably 7 smallies in an hour. No one around for the most part, quiet and pretty. Use a Rebel wee-craw in brown or almost any color roostertail, Mepps. Good luck...


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

When I was in school there, I would spend several nights a week fishing the creek for the first mile or so below the spillway. In fact, there is a really good hole at the very first rapids below the spillway - this time of year, the water over the rocks is only a foot or so deep - try standing in there and casting a spinner or wee craw out into the still water. If you don't get a hit just before you hit the rapids, I'm MUD. Also, under that bridge you should hook into a smallie or two.

I fished the lake quite a bit, but never did very well. On the east bank there are some good drop offs that hold bass, but I never caught anything more than 15". If I remember correctly, there is an artificial cove down by Sugar Camp where some vegetation was coming up...lots of bass and crappie there, but again, nothing huge.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

I am a former ******* and fished a ton of times down there. 

Acton Lake - dissappointed me, but I have heard too many good things about it to give up. Crappie and Bass seem to be the things people rave about. I caught a huge catfish one night out there and some repectable largemouth from time to time. Try the sill way as mentioned above. Not the biggest fish, but plenty of action.

4-mile creek - caught some dandy smallies out of the creek. Great wading and pretty easy. Crawfish/spinners/tubes/minnow baits/twister tails all work. I highly recommend some exploring a little distance from campus. Not to much.

Brookville Lake in Indiana. - A little bit of aa drive, but not to bad. Caught a few nice bass and some lunker catfish, but this place also skunked us quite a few times. Big Lake and plenty of places to explore. I hear the spillway has trout and is a good plce. I never fished it.

there is another Lake that escapes my mind right now where they stock tourt every year that is near Eaton. check the DNR website and I am sure you can find it. It is a circus when they release the trout, but fun never the less. Other than that fishin was tough there for me, but I ate trout for a week soild when they are in.

Finally I would suggest talking to a few local pond owners/farmers. The pond fishing down there was awesome. I saw some of the biggest gills/crappie I have ever scene, but they are all private. Most people were really cool about it if you asked politely and had something to offer. I used top work for a farmer who then let us fish his pond and gave us some great steaks.

Enjoy it down there it is a blast, but not the greatest fishing. You have to work for it.

GO REDSKINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

What are you guys talking about 4-mile is terrible!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Agreed Mintz!


----------

